# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  vBulletin Zero-Day

## DiGiT@LiFE

per ata qe perdorin vBulletin

http://www.securityweek.com/vbulleti...-hacker-attack
http://news.softpedia.com/news/vbull...e-495620.shtml

----------

